# [Review] Scythe Ninja 3 im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an die Firma Scythe die mir ein Muster des Ninja 3 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Ring frei für die dritte Runde - Bereits im Jahre 2005 betrat der Scythe Ninja das Rampenlicht. Mittlerweile sind über fünf Jahre vergangen und Scythe schickt die überarbeitete Fassung unter dem Namen „Ninja 3“ ins Rennen. Gegen allen Erwartungen handelt es sich beim Ninja 3 nicht um einen recycelten Ninja 2 sondern um eine wirkliche Weiterentwicklung. Die Unterschiede werden schon beim ersten Anblick sichtbar. Anstatt auf sechs setzt der neue auf acht Heatpipes und soll seinem Vorgänger nicht nur leistungstechnisch voraus sein. Ob Scythes Erfolgsrezept für den Ninja 3 wieder aufgeht, wird der folgende Test klären.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Anhand der Verpackung lässt sich gleich festmachen von welchem Hersteller der Kühler stammt. Das Design von Scythes Verpackung ist wirklich einmalig. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist ein Bild des eigentlichen Kühlers abgedruckt. Weiterhin wird der Käufer durch die vielen kleinen Abbildungen auf die Features und Eigenschaften des Kühlers aufmerksam gemacht. So lässt sich der Verpackung z.B. entnehmen, dass der Ninja 3 im Semipassiven-Kühlbetrieb über eine 7% gesteigerte Leistung verfügt. An dieser Stelle sei jedoch gesagt, dass es nicht möglich ist, jeden Prozessor Semipassiv zu kühlen. Ein weiteres äußerst praktisches Feature, welches sich der Verpackung entnehmen lässt, ist die enorme Kompatibilität. Anstatt nur auf aktuelle Intel- und AMD-Systeme zu setzten, ist der Ninja 3 auch zu älteren Sockel 754, 939/940 Systemen kompatibel.
Auf den Seiten der Verpackung erläutert Scythe weitere Features des Ninja 3. Aufgrund der variablen Bohrungen kann die F.M.S.B.2-Backplate (Flip Mount Super Back-Plate 2) sowohl bei Intel- als auch AMD-Systemen verwendet werden. Weiterhin wird die M.A.P.S-Technik (Multiple Airflow Pass-through Structure) des Kühler erläutet, die für einen gesteigerten Airflow sorgen soll. Auf der anderen Seite der Verpackung werden die Montageoptionen des Kühlers beschrieben. Zusätzlich findet der Käufer eine Tabelle vor, die die Spezifikationen des Kühlers enthält.

Der Lieferumfang des Ninja 3 enthält alle für die Montage benötigten Teile. Neben der Backplate liegen dem Kühler entsprechende Schrauben und Halteklammern bei. Eine gut bebilderte Montageanleitung ist ebenfalls enthalten. Genau wie ein Tütchen Wärmeleitpaste. Der Lüfter des Ninja 3 verfügt ab Werk über eine angebrachte Lüftersteuerung. Durch diese lässt sich die Drehzahl des Lüfters bei Bedarf zusätzlich beeinflussen. Der Lüfter verfügt über einen 4-Pin-PWM-Anschluss und erlaubt es dem Mainboard so, die Drehzahl des Lüfters zu steuern. Leider verzichtet Scythe darauf, dem Ninja 3 einen zweiten Satz Halteklammern für die Lüfter beizulegen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Auch optisch ist der Kühler eindeutig zu identifizieren. Gerade das Design des Ninja 3 erinnert unweigerlich daran, dass der Kühler von Scythe ist. Der Ninja 3 hat daher eindeutig Wiederkennungswert. Auf der Oberseite verziert Scythe die Lamellen des Kühlers mit einem schicken Tribal. Dank der geschickten Bauform besteht der Ninja 3 aus vier einzelnen Kühltürmen, die nur durch kleine Verstrebungen miteinander verbunden sind. Von oben betrachtet sind die Kühltürme dreieckig geformt, wobei die Hypotenuse immer zur Außenseite liegt. Um die vier Kühltürme auch mit ausreichend Heatpipes zu versorgen, stockt Scythe die Anzahl dieser beim Ninja 3 von ehemals 6 (Ninja 1 & 2) auf 8 auf. Damit die Enden der Heatpipes nicht einfach auf der Oberseite herausstehen, hat Scythe diese mit einer Schutzkappe abgedeckt.
Auch bei der Bodenplatte hat Scythe sich aufgrund der Anzahl von 8 Heatpipes etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen. Da es platztechnisch fast unmöglich wäre 8 Heatpipes nebeneinander quer durch die Bodenplatte verlaufen zu lassen, hat Scythe sich dazu entschieden, die Heatpipes in zwei Ebenen anzuordnen. Die Abwärme des Prozessors wird über die Bodenplatte aufgenommen und so an alle acht Heatpipes weitergeleitet. Wie üblich verzichtet Scythe bei seinen Kühlern auf eine Direct-Touch-Technik. Bei der Bodenplatte setzt Scythe bei den ersten vier Heatpipes auf Kupfer. Die zweiten vier Heatpipes verlaufen durch den Aluminium-Passivkühler.
Dank der symmetrischen Bauweise ist es möglich, den Lüfter an jeder Seite des Kühlers zu befestigen. Je nachdem welches Gehäuse und Mainboard verbaut ist, kann der Lüfter entweder nach hinten oder oben heraus pusten. Dank dieser Möglichkeit spielt es übrigens keine Rolle, in welche Richtung der Kühler auf AMD-Systemen verbaut ist. Damit der Kühler nicht mit dem Mainboard kollidiert, sind die untersten zwei Lamellen etwas kleiner als die restlichen. In der Praxis kann es bei einigen Mainboards jedoch zu Problemen kommen. Da der Kühler mit seinen 16cm relativ klein ist, sind die erste Lamellen (Insgesamt 38) relativ weit unten angeordnet. Je nach Ausrichtung des Sockels kann der Kühler mit der Heatpipe kollidieren. Auch bei übergroßen Speichermodulen kann es zu Problemen kommen, da der Ninja 3 mit montiertem Lüfter die Speicherbänke überlagert.
Abschließend noch ein Wort zur Qualität des Kühlers. Hier gibt es wirklich nichts zu meckern, Scythe liefert ein wirklich hochwertiges und sauber verarbeitetes Produkt ab.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Scythe "Ninja 3" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Scythes „Ninja 3“ bringt mit dem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 1.040 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte samt Kühlkörper (Teils Kupfer und Aluminium) und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen acht Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Ninja 3 ist dank seiner außergewöhnlichen Flexibilität auch zu älteren Systemen kompatible. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Während andere Kühler auf schmalere Tower-Konstruktionen zurückgreifen, setzt der Scythe Ninja auf vollen Materialeinsatz und bildet einen vergleichbar großen Würfel. Damit steht eine ebenso große Fläche zur Wärmeabgabe bereit. Zugleich ist der Lamellenabstand etwas größer, was im Zusammenspiel mit der großzügig dimensionierten Fläche den Einsatz im lüfterlosen Passivbetrieb ermöglicht.

In der nunmehr dritten Revision wurde der Kühler gegenüber den namensgleichen Vorgängern erheblich optimiert. Ähnlich dem Ninja Mini besteht der Kühlkörper nun aus vier einzelnen Segmenten mit dreieckiger Grundfläche und diagonalen Kanälen. Einzelne Verbindungen zwischen den Teilen sorgen für Stabilität. Die Aussparungen sollen dabei den Luftstrom optimieren. Jedes der vier Segmente wird von vier Heatpipes versorgt. Diese münden in einer zweilagigen Anordnung im vernickelten Kupferboden.

Rechnerisch kommt der Ninja 3 damit auf ganze acht U-förmige Doppel-Heatpipes (Ninja 1+2: 6x Heatpipes), womit eine enorme Wärmetransportkapazität zur Verfügung steht. Neben der aufwändigeren und leistungsfähigeren Konstruktion wurde auch die Optik verbessert. Hierfür sorgen vor allem die eleganten Heatpipe-Abdeckungen sowie ein Flammenmuster, welches von der Deckelmitte ausgeht.

Wenngleich der Kühler auch für den Einsatz ohne Lüfter ausgelegt ist, wäre der Verzicht auf das beiliegende Modell eigentlich zu schade. Denn hierbei handelt es sich um einen überaus flexiblen PWM-Lüfter mit zusätzlicher Steuerung. Diese übernimmt jedoch nicht wahlweise das Kommando, sondern ergänzt die Steuerung via Mainboard. Mit dem Drehregler, welcher auf einer PCI-Blende montiert ist, kann daher nicht eine feste Drehzahl eingestellt, sondern ein Bereich vordefiniert werden, innerhalb dessen die PWM-Steuerung variabel regelt.

Damit kann beispielsweise ein Silent-Betrieb realisiert werden, ohne gleichzeitig die automatische Sicherheitsreserve einer möglichen Drehzahlerhöhung bei Lastspitzen anzutasten. Während auf der minimalen Stufe der Drehzahlbereich von 470 bis 1.340 U/Min reicht, spannt er sich auf Maximalstufe von 740 bis 1.900 U/Min. Damit lassen sich ebenso flexibel die Lautstärke und das Fördervolumen anpassen, wobei minimal 7 dB(A) und maximal 187 m³/h möglich sind.

Dank symmetrischem Aufbau kann der Lüfter an jeder der vier Außenseiten montiert werden. Dies ermöglicht zugleich die Montage weiterer Lüfter, um die Kühlleistung zusätzlich zu steigern. Hierzu werden jedoch weitere Lüfterklammern benötigt. Die Montage des Kühlers erfolgt mit stabiler Backplate auf allen modernen Sockeln von AMD (754, 939, AM2, AM2+, AM3) und Intel (775, 1156, 1366).


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Bevor der Kühler montiert wird, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt werden. Damit das nicht vergessen wird, verfügt die Schutzfolie über einen entsprechenden Aufdruck der darauf hinweist. Danach lassen sich die Montage-Bügel für Intel-Systeme verschrauben. Diese werden mit vier Schrauben an der Unterseite der Bodenplatte verschraubt. Im anschließenden Schritt lassen sich die vier Gewindeschrauben an den Montage-Bügeln verschrauben. Je nachdem auf welcher Plattform (S775/1156/1366) der Kühler verbaut wird, werden die Löcher am Montage-Bügel gewählt.
Sobald der Kühler für die Montage vorbereitet ist, kann die Backplate mit Schrauben bestückt und von hinten an das Mainboard gesteckt werden. Für die Montage des Kühlers empfiehlt es sich, den Kühler auf den Kopf zu stellen und das umgedrehte Mainboard auf den Kühler aufzusetzen. Der Prozessor sollte vorher allerdings mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Sobald das Mainboard auf den Kühler aufgelegt ist, lassen sich die vier Montageschrauben mit den Bügel des Kühlers verschrauben. Nachdem die Schrauben alle leicht verschraubt sind, sollten sie anschließend über Kreuz festgezogen werden. Abschließend muss nur noch der Lüfter samt PCI-Slotblende verbaut und angeschlossen werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Damit sich der Ninja 3 überhaupt auf AMD-Systemen verbauen lässt, muss das werksseitige Retention-Modul entfernt werden. Dank der universellen Bohrungen lässt sich die im Lieferumfang des Ninja 3 enthaltene Backplate bei Intel- und AMD-Systemen einsetzten. Nachdem die Schutzfolie entfernt wurde, können die  Montage-Bügeln auf der der Unterseite der Bodenplatte angebracht werden.
Nachdem der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler auf den Kopf gestellt werden. Anschließend lässt sich die Backplate von hinten an das Mainboard stecken. Mainboard samt Backplate lassen sich, nachdem sie aufgesetzt wurden, mit den Montage-Bügeln verschrauben. Nachdem alle Schrauben über Kreuz festgeschraubt wurden kann abschließend der Lüfter montiert werden. Weiterhin wird die Lüftersteuerung in Form der PCI-Slotblende im Gehäuse untergebracht. Nachdem das Lüfterkabel am Mainboard angeschlossen ist, ist der neue Kühler einsatzbereit.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank der höheren Drehzahl des Originallüfters kann sich der Ninja 3 gut im Ranking positionieren. Bei 100% Drehzahl (1.900rpm) kann sich der Ninja 3 knapp hinter dem Alpenföhn Nordwand einreihen. Aufgrund der höheren Drehzahl des Lüfters kann der Ninja bei 75% und 50% aber deutlich an Boden gutmachen. So liegt der Ninja 3 bei 75% gleichauf mit dem Alpenföhn Matterhorn. Bei 50% kann sich der Ninja 3 um 0,6° Grad vom Matterhorn absetzten und kommt dem Coolink Corator DS gefährlich nahe.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl der Ninja 3 im Diagramm eher im unteren Bereich angesiedelt ist, landet er mit den Temperaurwerten im guten Mittelfeld. Die Differenz zum Mugen 2 beträgt je nach Drehzahl 0,3° bis 1,5° Grad. Allerdings kommt der Ninja 3 bei geringer Drehzahl (50%, 600rpm) besonders gut auf Touren und schafft es sogar Topkühler wie den Thermalright Venomous X hinter sich zu lassen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kommt der Ninja 3 mit zwei Lüftern nicht so zurecht, wie andere Kühler. Der Leistungsgewinn durch den zweiten Lüfter ist verhältnismäßig etwas geringer. Erst bei 50% kann der Ninja 3 deutlich aufschließen und sich gar von einigen Verfolgern lösen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Punkt der untersucht wird ist die Lautstärke. Hier gibt Scythe den Ninja 3 bei 100% mit einer Lautstärke von 37,0 dB(A) bei 1.900rpm an. In der Praxis ist der Lüfter des Ninja 3 mit 35,x dB(A) etwas leiser. Allerdings kann der Lüfter besonders bei abgesenkter Drehzahl (75% & 50%) überzeugen. Mit 1.425rpm (75%) erreicht der Ninja 3 bei einer Lautstärke von 28,7 dB(A) einen guten Kompromiss aus Kühlleistung und Lautstärke. Dank des vorhandenen Potentiometers ist es allerdings möglich, die Drehzahl des Lüfters im Handumdrehen anzupassen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Obwohl seit dem ersten Scythe Ninja nun mittlerweile mehr als 5 Jahre vergangen sind, hat es Scythe mit der dritten Revision des Ninjas erneut geschafft einen wirklich guten Kühler auf den Markt zu bringen. Besonders das gute Gesamtpaket verhilft dem Ninja 3 zu seinem guten Ergebnis.
Mit dem standardmäßigen Lüfter kann der Ninja 3 gut mit der Konkurrenz a la Alpenföhn Nordwand und Coolink Corator DS mithalten. Allerdings zeigt sich die wirkliche Stärke des Ninja 3 erst bei geringerer Drehzahl. Mit 75% und 50% kann der Ninja deutlich aufholen und einige Konkurrenten hinter sich lassen. Auch mit dem Referenzlüfter liefert der Ninja 3 ordentliche Werte ab. Etwas enttäuschend ist allerdings die Kühlleistung mit zwei Lüftern bei 100% und 75%. Erst bei 50% kann der Ninja 3 wieder zeigen, zu was er im Stande ist.
Das beste Argument für den Ninja 3 ist allerdings sein nahezu perfektes Gesamtpaket. Ob es nun der Lieferumfang, die Kompatibilität oder die Lautstärke ist – der Ninja 3 weiß in allen Lebenslagen zu überzeugen. Auch die Verarbeitung und Materialgüte des Ninja 3 ist wirklich sehr gut. Besonders anzumerken ist hier die im Lieferumfang enthaltene Lüftersteuerung, die es ermöglicht die Drehzahl nach Belieben anzupassen. Einzige Schwachstelle des Ninja 3 ist seine etwas umständliche Montage. Hier besteht zu kommenden Revisionen noch etwas Verbesserungspotenzial. Allen in allem schneidet der Ninja 3 aber durchweg positiv ab. Schlussendlich darf auch der Preis nicht vergessen werden: dieser ist mit einem  Preis von 36,90 absolut gerechtfertigt.Der Scythe Ninja 3 bekommt daher mit 84,1% den „Silber Award“ verliehen.

Wer nun Interesse hat, kann den Scythe Ninja 3 *HIER* im Online-Shop von Caseking erwerben. 
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Scythe Ninja 3 Produktseite

Official Scythe Support Forum

Scythe Ninja 3 bei Caseking
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------

